# EAI Bareknuckle frame



## roscoenyc (Sep 23, 2004)

Anybody ride one or have one?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Here's to a second chance for this thread... I'm intensely curious about them but the lack of available information is annoying. 

Some of this may be conjecture but this is what I've found out while asking experienced sources.

I've heard compared to a Soma, which I've been told has some flex in the rear triangle in a track situation, the Bare Knuckle is very stiff for a steel frame and won't flex much under heavy sprinters. The fork is drilled for a brake and there's a brake bridge on the seat stays but no cable guides on the top tube. Geometry is very track and clearances are pretty tight. They come in a few colors which are listed on the Business Cycles page. The frames are also powder coated, not painted. At my local track-centric shop I've seen just the black and muted green color, both look nice. The forkends look like generic ends but are pretty solid looking.

This is all info I've heard from the LBS and various online sources. Unfortunately EAI doesn't have a website so the specs are all over the place.

I'm still picking parts but the Bare Knuckle is looking like a very nice frame.


----------



## ewwhite (Sep 4, 2004)

I just saw two in yellow and pink at Yojimbo's Garage in Chicago (see: http://www.yojimbosgarage.com/salesandspecials.htm ). It seems like a very nice entry-level frameset that can fit well on the road as well as the velodrome. Try Marcus at Yojimbo's Garage: http://www.yojimbosgarage.com for more info.


----------

